# white van speaker dissection



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

my brother has had these sitting at my parent's house for a couple years, so i hijacked them. i figured the cabinets aren't completely terrible, so perhaps throw some better speakers in and see what happens.

so first, a few pics of the cabinets pre dissection






the tweeter

beefy looking, not terrible sounding


mids

if you push on these cones, they barely budge. i'm shocked they produce any sound at all, but they do


8" woofers

mushy suspension, barely notice them playing



i'm surprised there's a crossover at all




so, aside from the fact that all the speakers share the same airspace, i think the cabinets will make a good spare set.

so i need to find some tweeters and 5.25 mids. i have some 8" mids to throw in.

any recommendations on mids, crossovers and tweeters?


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bought from 2 guys in a white van?


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

I assume. Like I said, my brother had them. I googled the name and first thing that pops up is the white van scam


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ha-ha.....Reminds me of 2 guys who tried to sell me some speakers from the back of their pick-up truck, last summer. I called 911 to report possible scammers and they were picked up in the parking lot of a strip-mall a few miles down the road.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

In 1988 I went to a job interview for a warehouse position, guy has a briefcase on his desk and flips it open. Its full of Cash, and he says this is how much my guys made yesterday. I said doing what? He says, you sell High end Audio equipment, it's easy, fun, and you can make an endless amount of money. I asked where's the store? He said we are an exclusive Mobile Sales force that covers all of Canada and the US. Nobody does what we do. He then says go home, think about the opportunity and call me tomorrow. That same day I'm at the mall getting out of my car and 2 guys roll up in a White Van. Passenger leans out the window and says Hey Dude! We got a extra pair of speakers, Brand new, and we gotta sell them before we get back to our warehouse or the boss is gonna kill us. We were spose to deliver them COD to a customer but the guy moved, we cant find him. $250 cash right now and they are yours! I said No thanks and walked. For about a year or so after that I got hit up probably once a week whenever I was out roaming around. Man that scam has been around a loooong time!


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

I wasn't aware what they do is illegal


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

dunno if it was part of the white van scam....but if I avoided someone buying boxes containing a cinder-block, makes me feel better. These guys were up to no good, 'cause they got mad, when I politely declined their "generous offer"


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

White van speaker scam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

amitaF said:


> dunno if it was part of the white van scam....but if I avoided someone buying boxes containing a cinder-block, makes me feel better. These guys were up to no good, 'cause they got mad, when I politely declined their "generous offer"


I had a guy and a girl try to sell me a home projector (same scam different equipment) and when I said No, they got all offended. Get over yourself scammers!


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

back on topic, i'm still looking for driver and crossover recs


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

"Hey man where did you get those speakers"....
"from blacks"
"What!!!"
"Yeah, behind Blacks hardware store, there were a couple of white guys selling them"

(Sorry, stupid post.....based loosely on obscure Family Guy episode reference).

My vote for is for Accuton drivers, might as well go high end!

Good luck and sorry for the stupid post.....

~JH


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Here are some M&K drivers. Made some very nice neutral sounding speakers.

miller kreisel | eBay


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Few more show up here:

m k speakers | eBay


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

stockgp said:


> back on topic, i'm still looking for driver and crossover recs


If you are not happy with how they sound, I would suggest using them for a workbench and building a proven diy design.Links to existing DIY speaker designs... - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com


----------

